# Schnuppertour 2009 am 05.04.09 um 11Uhr



## Mr Cannondale (26. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Beinharte und Sympathisanten,

die Bikesaison 2009 steht vor der Tür und wird wie jedes Jahr mit unserer Schnuppertour eröffnet.

Wir bieten in diesem Jahr 4 verschiedene Touren an.

1.Familien Hobby Gruppe : Guide Clemens W. Geschwindigkeit Level 1 Technik Level 1 Ca. 16km 300hm

2.Gruppe : Guide Daniel Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 2 Ca. 35km 800hm

3.Gruppe: Guide Uwe Geschwindigkeit Level 2-3 Technik Level 2-3 Ca. 50km 1200hm

4. Trailrunde: Guide Thomas K. Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 3 Ca. 30km 1000hm

Treffpunkt: Binger Brück, Gerbhausstraße, Parkplatz an der Nahe:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...n=0.010158,0.028925&z=15&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il

Eine kleine Einkehr während der Tour steht auch auf dem Programm und zum Abschluß geht es ins Kaffee Köppel für lecker Kuchen o. s.

Es kann jeder teilnehmen der ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike besitzt und es besteht wie immer Helmpflicht.
Und ganz wichtig: bringt unbedingt gutes Wetter mit!


----------



## Raschauer (27. März 2009)

Kleine Korrektur 


1.Familien Hobby Gruppe : Guide Clemens W. Geschwindigkeit Level 1 Technik Level 1 Ca. 20km 400hm 



Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Okkie (27. März 2009)

Fein; hoffe das Wetter stimmt.
Muss ich mich fuer die Tour (#3) anmelden?

Gruss Okkie


----------



## dickerbert (27. März 2009)

Ich nehm die Route 4, sofern der morgendliche Kater das zulassen wird. Schließlich ist am Samstag davor noch Abiparty


----------



## Steve37 (27. März 2009)

Super,

dann melde ich mich zusammen mit dem Filius zur Tour1 bei Clemens an.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Ivonnche (28. März 2009)

Ich melde mich für Runde 4 an, damit ich für den Gardasee fit werde 

Lieben Gruß dat Ivonnche


----------



## Der Biber (29. März 2009)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Route 4, sofern der morgendliche Kater das zulassen wird. Schließlich ist am Samstag davor noch Abiparty



einmal das Gleich, bitte
@ dickerbert :bis SA


----------



## magicmarki (29. März 2009)

häng mich mal an die Tour1 dran


----------



## Frau Bödefeld (29. März 2009)

Hallo,
2 Personen für Runde 4 .
Gruß,
Clelia & Thomas


----------



## Arachne (29. März 2009)

Möchte mich für Tour 4 anmelden. Dieses Frühjahr nochmal als Gast.


----------



## prodigy (29. März 2009)

Melde mich als Beinharter mit weichen Knien  für die Trailrunde Tour 4 an.

Grüße, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (29. März 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch für die Tour Nr.4 anmelden. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Luzie (29. März 2009)

Hallo, 

ich melde mich für die 2. Gruppe an, damit Daniel nicht allein fahren muss...


----------



## Markus B. (29. März 2009)

Ich bin auch bei Gruppe3 dabei!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Christian M (30. März 2009)

Hi,

ich melde mich mit meiner Freundin für die Gruppe 1 bei Clemens an.

Also bis So

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (30. März 2009)

Na dann werde ich auch mal wieder Trails schnuppern gehen und melde mich hiermit bei Gruppe 4 an !!!

Bis Sonntag bei hoffentlich frühlingshaftem Wetter,

Marion


----------



## Paffi1 (30. März 2009)

Um die erforderliche LT-Quote sicherzustellen , stelle ich mich für Tour 4 zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (30. März 2009)

Falls ich wieder fit bin, übernehme ich mal den "ich bin total unfit" Part 
Da der Koch immer bereit ist mir ein Zimmerschen zugeben, bin ich auch am Gardasee dabei und muss ja noch üben.

Also Thomas wenn ich da bin sind alle da (Zumindest enuff)

Mathias


----------



## Rockside (30. März 2009)

Ich melde mich mal für die Tour 2 mit Daniel und Luzie. Werd nach meiner langen Winterpause erst mal ausprobieren, was ich so ungeübt noch druff hab.

Bis denne, Rolf


----------



## matthias2003 (30. März 2009)

mathias schrieb:


> Falls ich wieder fit bin, übernehme ich mal den "ich bin total unfit" Part
> Da der Koch immer bereit ist mir ein Zimmerschen zugeben, bin ich auch am Gardasee dabei und muss ja noch üben.
> 
> Also Thomas wenn ich da bin sind alle da (Zumindest enuff)
> ...



Noch so einer!

Ich komme auch bei Thomas K. mit, wenn der mich mitnimmt. Und mann solls nicht glauben, ich bringe noch einen Mathias mit, also sind wir schon 3!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## hell_bikerin (31. März 2009)

Ich wäre auch sehr gerne bei der Runde 4 dabei. 
Man muss die Fallquote ja noch erhöhen 

LG Kim


----------



## happygegoogelt (31. März 2009)

Guten Morgen! 

Werner und ich melden uns für die Tour 2 an.... und das schöne Wetter haben wir natürlich auch schon im Rucksack 

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## laax2006 (31. März 2009)

Hallo! Anmeldung fuer Runde 4. Danke und ich freue mich auf Samstag! Beste Gruesse, Christian


----------



## laax2006 (31. März 2009)

SORRY! Natuerlich Sonntag...


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (31. März 2009)

Um die Quote etwas zu erhöhen: Gruppe 3
(wird ja sonst zu voll auf den Trails).

Fährt noch jemand ab Ingelheim (Fähre) mit???


----------



## X-Präsi (1. April 2009)

Hi Ihr Leutz!

Schön, dass ich nicht alleine fahren muss 

Es sind übrigens 36 Km. Wird aber wohl hoffentlich auch niemand abschrecken 

Bis jetzt habe ich 14 Teilnehmer gezählt. Ich nehme maximal 15 Teilnehmer auf die Strecke 4 mit. Sonst haben wir wieder 12 Platten, 3abgerissene Schaltwerke, 2 Rahmenbrüche, 3 Quotenstürze etc.  Die Kreuznachtour  muss nicht zwingend getoppt werden.
*
Also eine(r) noch, dann ist finito bei Nr. 4.* 

*Zu den Highlights der Tour:*
Kreuzbachklamm, Schweizerhaus, Eselspfad, Morgenbachtal, Salzkopf, Franzosenkopf, Dachssteig, Gerhardshof, Steckeschläferklamm, Flowtrail bei Weiler, Hochhaustrail

Ein paar wenige Passagen S3 sind dabei, wo Schieben keine Schande ist. Ansonsten sind die Trails S2 und die Verbindungsstrecken gemütliche Forstpisten...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. April 2009)

Da es für die Gruppe 3 kaum Mitfahrer gibt, werde ich die Tour etwas verkürzen und auch alle Single Trials mitnehmen, um Präsi mit seiner Gruppe 4 etwas zu entlasten.
Allso dann bis Sonntag bei Sonnenschein und 20 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rike75 (1. April 2009)

Moin Moin,
ich werde bei Gruppe 2 mitfahren!

Bis Sonntag

Rike


----------



## Jens77 (1. April 2009)

Ich und meine Freundin fahren in Gruppe 2 mit.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> Bis jetzt habe ich 14 Teilnehmer gezählt. ...



Ich komme jetzt schon auf 15...

Äh, war einer von euch die letzten Tage mal auf den betreffenden Trails unterwegs? Swamp Thing, oder Big Betty?


----------



## Tolpan76 (1. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe!

Bin bei dir dabei, mit der verkürzten Runde erst recht 
Also einer mehr für die Gruppe 3.

Würde noch wer mit dem Zug von Mainz nach Bingen fahren? Dann könnte man sich wieder ein Rheinlandpfalz-Ticket kaufen... 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## dickerbert (1. April 2009)

Ich war gestern im Binger Wald unterwegs. Generell kam alles sehr trocken vor. Wenn es matschig war, dann auf Forststraßen, wo wieder die dicken Bullis Bäume ziehen.
Mein Nobby Nic war schon überdimensioniert.


----------



## X-Präsi (1. April 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äh, war einer von euch die letzten Tage mal auf den betreffenden Trails unterwegs? Swamp Thing, oder Big Betty?


Gestern. Big Betty reicht...


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Reifentipps! 

@Tolpan76: Ich wollte auch ab Mainz mit dem Zug fahren. Ab wieviel Personen lohnt sich denn das Rheinlandpfalz-Ticket?


----------



## Tolpan76 (1. April 2009)

@Arachne
Ich finde gerade keinen Einzelpreis für die Fahrt, aber ich denke mal das sich das ab 2 Personen schon rechnet. Sind dann 13,50 für hin und zurück pro Person.

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand *zu Uwe schau*

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2009)

Damit wir uns nicht vom Start weg alle im Weg stehen, geht meine Strecke erst mal über den Münsterer-Kopf (mein Lieblingstrail) und dann zum Salzkopf und zurück.
Danke Luzie, Rolf und Co, dass ich nicht alleine fahren muss 

@Uwe: Ich denke eine Einkehr am Schluss beim Frank reicht. Alles andere ist zu voll, zu teuer, dauert zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (1. April 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @Uwe: Ich denke eine Einkehr am Schluss beim Frank reicht. Alles andere ist zu voll, zu teuer, dauert zu lang.



Die Truppe 4 sollte bissl Kohle einstecken, da ich hoffe, dass wir im Gerhardshof eine Kaltschale zu uns nehmen können.


----------



## Raschauer (2. April 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die Truppe 4 sollte bissl Kohle einstecken, da ich hoffe, dass wir im Gerhardshof eine Kaltschale zu uns nehmen können.



Das gleiche gilt für Gruppe1


----------



## Fubbes (2. April 2009)

Ja wie, Gerhardshof oder Cafe Köppel? Ich denke, dass Bettina uns dort angemeldet hat ...


----------



## Okkie (2. April 2009)

HI Christian, 

bei der Zugfahrt koennt ihr mich - falls noch platz da ist - mit einplanen. 

Cheers, Okkie




Tolpan76 schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Ich finde gerade keinen Einzelpreis für die Fahrt, aber ich denke mal das sich das ab 2 Personen schon rechnet. Sind dann 13,50 für hin und zurück pro Person.
> 
> Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand *zu Uwe schau*
> ...


----------



## Raschauer (2. April 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ja wie, Gerhardshof oder Cafe Köppel? Ich denke, dass Bettina uns dort angemeldet hat ...



Bei meiner Tour beides Erstund dann


----------



## Steve37 (2. April 2009)

Genau Clemens 

Päusgen müssen auch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (2. April 2009)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Ich finde gerade keinen Einzelpreis für die Fahrt, aber ich denke mal das sich das ab 2 Personen schon rechnet. Sind dann 13,50 für hin und zurück pro Person.
> 
> Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand *zu Uwe schau*
> ...



Hi Christian,
eine Einzelfahrt von Mainz nach Bingen kostet ohne Bahncard 5,90 mit Bahncard 4,90
lg Simon


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2009)

Mit der Bahn von Mainz nach Bingen

Mit Tolpan, Okkie und mir sind wir ja dann zu dritt und das RLP-Ticket lohnt sich. Nehmen wir den R80? Reicht der um 10:30 Uhr (kommt um 10:59 Uhr an), oder müssen wir den um 09:35 Uhr nehmen?


----------



## Tolpan76 (2. April 2009)

Ok... Hab gerade mit Uwe gesprochen. Wenn wir ein bisschen später kommen ist das kein Problem. Vom Bahnhof bis zum Treffpunkt sind es auch nur 3-4 Minuten.
Also ausschlafen und ganz gemütlich mit dem um 1030 fahren. 
10 Minuten früher zum Karte holen sollte reichen oder? Und wenn noch wer Lust hat wir haben noch 2 Plätze frei.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (2. April 2009)

mr cannondale schrieb:


> da es für die gruppe 3 kaum mitfahrer gibt, werde ich die tour etwas verkürzen und auch alle single trials mitnehmen, um präsi mit seiner gruppe 4 etwas zu entlasten.
> Allso dann bis sonntag bei sonnenschein und 20 grad



SCHIEBUNG


----------



## Caprifischer (3. April 2009)

@Fubbes: Ich denke eine Einkehr am Schluss beim Frank reicht. Alles andere ist zu voll, zu teuer, dauert zu lang.[/QUOTE]


Von wegen... da bin ich aber auch anderer Meinung! Genau das macht doch eine Clubtour unter anderem aus, oder ???

und wie schon erwähnt... Pausen müssen sein...!

Gruß Werner


----------



## Waldi76 (3. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
eine kürzere Runde mache ich auch gerne mit.
Bin dabei


Gruß Andreas


----------



## X-Präsi (3. April 2009)

> Caprifischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Fubbes: Ich denke eine Einkehr am Schluss beim Frank reicht. Alles andere ist zu voll, zu teuer, dauert zu lang.
> ...



ich denke, Guide und Teilnehmer einer jeden Gruppe sollten entscheiden, was sie möchten. 

Der Optimalzustand ist imho erreicht, wenns

- leckere Kaltschale im Gerhardshof gab (mit 2,70  nicht überteuert)
- dann nen genialen Kuchen im Café Köppel (sind echt der Hammer)
- und vielleicht noch nen sonnigen Ausklang beim Bauer Schorsch mit Blick über den Rhein. 

Mein erklärtes Tagesziel: bloss nicht abnehmen


----------



## Caprifischer (4. April 2009)

Rischtisch!!!


----------



## Ivonnche (4. April 2009)

Bauer Schorch  guuuuuuuute Idee  Da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Ein kühles Blondes und ein *FETTES Schnitzel*

Da pack ich auch die 1000 Höhenmeter


----------



## luxi06 (4. April 2009)

moin.
Bitte 2mal Tour 1 für meinen Sohnemann  und mich.

Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (4. April 2009)

Zustimmung zu den Pausen!


----------



## Raschauer (4. April 2009)

Und hier die Highlights von Tour 1:
Morgenbachtal, Gehardshof,Forsthaus Heiligkreuz, Prinzenkopf.

Ein paar einfache Trails sind natürlich auch mit drin ( also keine Tables oder Doubles )

Bis Morsche

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2009)

Ich nehme einmal die verkürzte Runde 3


----------



## picard (4. April 2009)

Dann fahre ich auch mal die Tour mit dem Uwe.

Gruß Michael


----------



## hell_bikerin (5. April 2009)

Hey ihr Biker,

Ich bedanke mich bei  Tolpan der sich bereit erklärt hat mich auf dem RH-PF-Ticket mitzunehmen 

Danke!
Grüße Kim


----------



## happygegoogelt (5. April 2009)

Zuhause.... 
war super schön heute, hat richtig Laune gemacht und macht Lust auf einen schönen Sommer mit vielen Touren!!!!

Danke Daniel! Hast uns super geführt   

Schaue jetzt mal nach Juli....

Viele Grüße Andrea


----------



## Luzie (5. April 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

danke für die schöne Tour, es hat, wie immer, Spaß gemacht und der tolle Kuchen am Ende, mhhhh lecker...

Grüße aus Mainz


----------



## hell_bikerin (5. April 2009)

Hallo Pommes,

wir danken dir für die wunderschöne und fast Platenlose Tour 
Ein Danke auch von unserem Anhang(Leo und Florian)
War echt subber! 

Mit vielen Biker Grüßen

Kim und Simon


----------



## Caprifischer (5. April 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für die sehr schöne Tour mit Euch allen und natürlich an Daniel, der uns super geführt hat! 

Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht heute, auch wenns zum Schluß keinen "Strammen Max" mehr gab...

bis demnächst...

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (5. April 2009)

Ja, wie immer tolle Tour, der fliegende Wechsel in die sehr nette "Kuchengruppe" hat super geklappt(ich sach nur Schwarzwaldkirsch und Käsekuche)

Bedanke mich bei allen Guides Thomas, Simon, Fubbes, Clemens und auch beim Uwe. 

Zum Glück ist keiner von Rad gefallen, auch bergauf nicht.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Mousy (5. April 2009)

mathias schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist keiner von Rad gefallen, auch bergauf nicht.



Naja, es ist FAST keiner vom Rad gefallen.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem an, vielen Dank an die Guides.
Tour 4 hat einen riesen Spaß gemacht und die Trails haben für die Extra-Höhenmeter entschädigt. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Werner (5. April 2009)

Hi Daniel,

auch von mir vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, einige der Wege kannte ich noch nicht. Das Lob gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, die mitgefahren sind und so für eine angenehme Runde gesorgt haben.

Gerne öfter...
...Werner


----------



## Frau Bödefeld (5. April 2009)

Hallo,

Den beiden Hasepaader Gästen hat es sehr gut gefallen.
Coole Tour und Danke an alle. 


Gruß Clelia+Thomas


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2009)

hell_bikerin schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bedanke mich bei  Tolpan der sich bereit erklärt hat mich auf dem RH-PF-Ticket mitzunehmen
> ...



Naja, wenn man es genau nimmt, müßtest Du Dich eigentlich bei mir bedanken.   Bin dann glücklicherweise noch super nett mit nach Mainz genommen worden!   Sogar bei feiner Musik (z.B. Led Zeppelin). 

Mir hat wie Mousy Tour 4 super Spaß gemacht.   Habe nur leider nicht alle Akrobatik-Einlagen live mitbekommen...   Gibt es da vielleicht nochmal eine Wiederholung der Vorstellung? 

Bin jedenfalls platter als `ne Flunder... Habe mit An- und Abfahrt dann doch noch die 1500 geknackt: 1505Hm, 75,5km, 5h39min Hätte mir das jemand vorher gesagt, hätte ich mich sicherlich eher für Tour 1 entschieden!


----------



## Ivonnche (5. April 2009)

Danke an den Guide Tommes, der dann auch noch meine POMMES bekommen hat  

War super geniale Trails und ich freu mich schon auf den Gardasee mit hoffentlich weniger Puls beim berg hoch kurbeln 

Auch ein Dank an Marion die so schööööön auf mich aufgepasst hat

Auch liebe Grüße an den Rest der Truppe... war seeeeeeeehr lustisch 

Liebe Grüße dat  Ivonnche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve37 (6. April 2009)

Hallo Clemens,
auch Kevin und Ich möchten möchten uns herzlich bei Dir für die nette und lustige Tour bedanken. 
Leider hats auf dem Gerhardshof wegen Überfüllung nicht zu ner "Kaltschale" gereicht. Das haben wir dafür bei leckerem Kaffee, Kakao und Kuchen beim Kaffee Köppel nach geholt.

Liebe Grüße,

Kevin und Wolfgang


----------



## X-Präsi (6. April 2009)

Hi Härtner der Truppe 4 (in allen Splittervarianten )!

War ein luschtischer Tach mit Euch und vielen Dank, dass wir nur 1 Platten und nur einen glimpflich verlaufenen Sturz hatten. Und dass bei dem anspruchsvollen Geläuf! Respekt allen, die es überlebt haben


----------



## Raschauer (6. April 2009)

War ne echt schöne Tourund sogar mit richtigen Trails
Wir hatten weder Stürze noch Pannen.
Ich glaube es hat allen Spaß gemacht.
Schade das wir keinen Platz im Gerhardshof bekommen haben aber dafür hatten wir ja lecker Kuchen.
Den Kammeraweitwurf übe ich auch noch bis zum nächsten Jahr

Bis bald im GoWa

Gruß 
Clemens


----------



## Okkie (7. April 2009)

Uwe, danke fuers Guiden. 

Gruss, Okkie


----------

